
This Startup Promises to Keep Pizza Fresh for Eight Weeks - orrhirschauge
https://www.calcalistech.com/ctech/articles/0,7340,L-3744054,00.html
======
sharemywin
why would you want to do that?

Day old pizza is the best...

just like pizza delivered is better than fresh out of an oven.

